# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Greqishtja e ka prejardhjen nga Shqipja

## KinG_MousE

Ketu une do fus disa fjale qe te bindeni dhe radhen tjeter do shkruaj dhe shume te tjera.
Ata qe nuk kane greqishten te regjistruar ne kopjuter nuk mund te lexojne fjalet greqisht prandaj une edhe do ti shqiptoj.

Ïäõóóåõò - odhiseis - Udhes'sheu , me perifraze: ai qe nuk e pa udhen e vet

Ðçíåëïðç -  Pinelopi -Pen E Lypi, me perifraze: qe rregulloj perin e vete

Á÷éëëåõò- aqhilefs -Akileti, me perifraze: aq i lehti

Áãáìåìíùí - agamemnon - Aq me mend, me perifraze: Aq i mencuri aq i dituri

Ìåíåëáïò -  menelaos - ment e la, me perifraze: ment e lane

Åëåíç - eleni - E lena , me perifraze: E lena nga mendte.

Ðõèáãïñáò - pithagoras - Bythegjeri, fjale e perbere = me vithe te gjera, nofke per filozofin Pitagora, i cili ne te fertete quhej Aristokes.

Âïôïíéáôéò - votoniatis - Bythegjati e shtremberuar greqisht, fjale e perbere: me vithe te kercyera

Êåñêõñá - qerqira - Kercuri , trung qe noton

Óéêåëéá - sikelia - si kali - me koke si te kalit (forma e ishullit)

Éôáëéá - italia- vetulla - forma e lashte ne vend te cizmes

Çëïò - ilios - helli

Áñ÷éìçäçò -  arhimidhis - Perkthim i Kryemadhi , me koke te madhe ne kupti metaforik 

Êéêåñùí - Qiqeron - Qiqra, n ekuptimin teper i holle , inteligjent.

Ìåëéôôá -  melita - mjalta = malta = mjalte , per shkak te 
embelsise se klimes se ishullit


Å÷éäíá - ehidhna - e hidhna = neperka = e hidhura , helmuese 

Âõæáíôéïí -visantinon - Bizanti nga buza, prej formes.



Radhes tjeter do keni dhe shume fjale te tjera. Per me shume kontaktoni me mua ne e-mail. evongli@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## baobabi

Me sa di une

Greket kane ardhur ne Ballkan mbas Ilireve dhe jane vendosur kryesisht ne ishuj pasi gadishullin e kishin zene te tjere. (Iliret)

Vete greket kane folur disa gjuhe te ngjashme me njera tjetren.

Unifikimin e gjuhes edhe ata e kane bere tani vone. Per kete ka burime ne internet sa te duash.

Linguistet qe e kane studjuar edhe ilirishten, me aq informacion sa ka, e kane lidhur me shqipen si me e aferta e kesaj gjuhe te lashte dhe qe ska degezim me asnje gjuhe tjeter.

Ato shembujt aty nuk tregojne ndonje gje te madhe

Gjuha pervec fjaleve ka edhe elemente te tjere sic eshte per shembull gramatika.

Ajo qe e dallon shqipen me teper nga gjuhet e tjera nuk eshte fjalori me teper sec eshte fjaleformimi apo gramatika.

Me duket nje cike si fallsifikim keto teorira.

Greket dhe shqiptaret duke jetuar ne fqinjesi per nje kohe te gjate kane dhene e kane marre edhe ne gjuhe.

Kjo duket tek fjalet qe ka shqipja me origjine greke dhe patjeter qe ka edhe greqishtja fjale me origjine ilire apo shqiptare.

Fjale te huaja nga te gjitha gjuhet perreth ka shqipja sa te duash.

Kjo tregon edhe nje here dhe me se miri se shqiptaret kane qene aty perhere.

Ndryshe si do ti huazonin gjithe keto fjale nga gjuhet e fqinjeve.

Une them se ne shqiptaret skemi nevoje per falsifikime sepse vete informacioni i fqinjeve eshte fare i mjaftueshem (madje i bollshem) per ti dhene shqiptareve dhe shqipes vendin e duhur.

----------


## harmonies

Greket kerkojne 
te demtojne arkeologjine e vendit dhe te gdhendin ne mal fytyren e Aleksandrit te Madh. ALEKSANDRI I MADH nuk ESHTE grek porse SHQIPTAR. Ajo cka greket kane identifikuar si varrin e Aleksandrit te Madh eshte ne te vertete varri i Bateas (Dianes se Amazonave).

----------


## ornament

baobab, pse kaq negativ, pse s'te rrihet pa shkrujt kur s'thu gje.
Tjetri jep shembuj ti ligjeron, sill pra dhe ti fjale qe gjuha jone ka marre nga te tjera gjuhe dhe ti diskutojme.
Keshtu forumi kthehet ne nje vater te vertete refleksioni.
Pse gjithmon shkateron, ta thash, kush pyet se çfare ti mendon, 
per me teper ke diskutimet me pretencioze dhe mediokre ne forum.

Shembuj vella, jep shembuj, s'flitet ne ere gjithe jeten.
Ato qe na tregon i kemi pare dhe ne, apo te duket vetja me i qut.
Mos je gje dropullit mo, gjak shqiptari ke dhe ti, shko lexo tek Ali Pasha, ta març vesh.

----------


## Kallmeti

te nderua antare të furumit!.

Ju lutem shume mos rrihni ujë në tavan.Te gjithe gjuhet kane disa fjale te ngjashme sidomos kur jane shtete kojshi ndaj mos flitni budallallerqe se greqishtja e ka prejardhjen nga shqipja apo anasjelltas.Greqishtje eshte gju në vete dhe ndryshon me shqipen ashtu si nuk ka as gjuha shqipe asnje ngjashmeri me greqishtjen.Ti lini menjane inatet personale por te vereten duet ta pranojme ashtu siç është pra dy gjuhet dhe dy kombet me te lashte ne Ballkan janë Shqiperia dhe Greqija ku secila ka gjuhen,flamurin dhe historine e tij ku shpeshher historia ka ngjashmeri.
                          Pershendetje  Kallmeti

----------


## Vjosa

Dua t'i pergjigjem mousit per kete shkrimin e tij historik. Ne radhe te pare do ti bej nje puetje;Ju e njihni mire greqishten apo ja fusni kot?Ja po te kundershtoj une per disa emra qe kishit parashtruar;

ELENA---- kete e di dhe nje qe lindi dje, d,m.th vjen nga vete emri grek---HELEN-ELEN

MENELAOS----MENO+LAOS D,M,TH MENE =RRI, LAOS=POPULL  RRI NE POPULL

ODISEAS---- ODHO=RRUGE d,m,th ODHISEA , AI QE UDHETOI GJATE

AQILEOS-----ARQI=LEO d,m,th   arqi=fillim,  leo=flas , mund te themi ; flas ne fillim, ose i pari ne thenje ka shume mundesira

ARQIMIDHI----arqi=fillim,  midhi=mund te dale nga fjala greke midhen=zero ne shqip d,m,th nga fillimi fare si fillojne shkronjat nga zerua

MELITA----MELISA= BLETA ne shqip , d,m,th si bleta e embel

  Te me kuptojne te gjithe qe une nuk po kundershtoj per te marre te drejten grekerve, por disa gjera qe nuk egzistojne nuk mund ti pranojme. Prandaj do i lutesha personit te mos shkruaj gjera te tilla absurde se na ul personalitetin tone si shqiptar. Ne kemi shume te drejta mbi historine tone qe na jane mohuar nga shovinizmi grek, serb etj, por mos ta teprojme me gjera te tilla se pastaj na iken e drejta per te folur mbi historine tone dhe mbi lashtesine e popullit dhe te kultures sone. Duhet te pranojme qe populli grek ka qene dhe ai i lashte si populli yne dhe kane emrat e tyre qe deri me sot i trashegojne femijve te tyre . FLM SHUME PER MIREKUPTIMIN

----------


## ornament

Vjosa, kam nje pyetje per ty, me çfar gjuhe greke i perkthen ti keto. Me te rene (te sotmen) apo te vjetren, s'ma ha mendja ta dish aq mire, ti s'di shqip akoma.

Pastaj ato qe sheh te shkruara aty, nuk jane "shkrimi historik" i King mouse,
ai robi qe i ka shrujt ka pas marru shkollat me te mira te botes dhe njihte aq gjuhe sa ti s'ke fustane.

Gjithashtu qe ti perkthesh mos lexo historine greke ke shkolla (e nates) qe ben,
lexo Homerin te març vesh ç'benet ne dynja, more vesh.

Se mos kujton se te flas per Hymerin komshiun e Dulles moj derebardhe......

Mbarro shkollen njehere a tu mbyllte, pastaj ec e shkruaj ketu; shko hidh nje sy ke Romanca se ka plas keq. Degjon ndrikull!

----------


## Kallmeti

ore Ornamet pse mundoheni të na mbushni mendjen me gjera jo shkencore dhe teper absurde kush i ha ato gjepura pulat e fshatit.Si nuk keni pakez turp të thone dhe te mbroni me fanatizem turullak nje teze injorante se greqishtja e ka prejardhjen nga shqipja.Greqishtja dhe shqipja ndryshojnë si nata me diten(por çdo gjuhe ne Europe ka disa fjale te ngashme sepse popujt janë si lumi ato ecin,levizin dhe sikur lumi merr gure nga malet ashtu dhe popujt marri fjale,kulture dhe shumë gjera te tjera te mira nga njeri -tjetri)ndaj thirni mendjes dhe beni mire te zbuloni historine eShqiperise,figurat dhe gjera te tjera ose te fyeni racizmin grek por jo te thone budallalleqe. Ti Vjasa te uroj për pergjigjen e sakte qe iu ktheve naiveve 
                    pershendetje Kallmeti

----------


## ornament

Kallmeti kam nje pyetje dhe per ty, se mendoj se e merriton.
A di ti kallmeti Greqisht te vjeter, Latin, Sanskrit, a çfare di? Pastaj s'po mundohet njeri te te mbushe mendjen, kur te vije koha qe ta kerkoje mundin tim, njerez si ty do ti pushkatoj ne faqe te murit si "tradhtar te çeshtjes shqiptare" morre vesh.
Se mos i merr te verteta keto qe them.

Tashti diçka serioze, une Kallmeti mendoj se arsimi si dhe demokracia, jane te demshme per miletin, ajo si le te qete, i preson, u ngjall dyshime, mnjf i persekuton shumicen e tij, ku te fus dhe ty. Ata duke mos kuptuar ku çalon gomari, duke mos u ndjere rrehat, kerkojne te gjejne fajtor majtas e djathtas.

Tani ketu ku jam eshte mengjes, keshtu qe po te le ne agonine tate.
Te rekomandoj bile dhe vetes me ket rast, shkuj sa me pak, se fillon e behesh qesharak.
Shendet e pare kur thone, te tjerat vine me vone.

----------


## Pellazgu

Shkoni e blini librin Enigma të Robert D'angjeliut dhe mësoni aty gjithçka për origjinën e shqipes, apo më mirë nga vjen greqishtja e lashtë, pse u desht të bëhej greqishte moderne kur (nuk)e kishin një të tillë. Ku hyn shqipja dhe gjithë shembujt që e vërtetojnë katërcipërisht faktin se greqishtja e lashtë nuk ishte asgjë tjetër pos shqipes.
Sa për ilustrim do përmendnja disa shembuj.
Gjiton- gjiu tonë
Gjineka- gji në ka
Trojan- nuk ka nevojë ta përsëris- Trojan- i truallit, i trojeve
Po të shkoni në arshivën e Perandorisë Osmane do të gjeni terminologjinë detare që kanë përdorur "grekërit"-shqip, po ashtu edhe osmanllinjtë. Mos harroni, se shqipja ishte gjuha e detit për të gjithë detarët e Europës. Shikoni me kujdes qytet-Portin e Marsjellës= Marr-sjell.

----------


## Kallmeti

e dua gjuhen shqipe sepse është gjuhe e nenes e dua edhe Shqiperine sepse është trualli i te pareve por urrej pa mase te paverteten qe dikush mundohet te servire.E di se trualli ynë është nder trojet me te lashta në ballkan,qe gjuha shqipe është nder gjuhet me te hershme në bote ne te folur ndersa në te shkruar shkrimin e pare në shqip është ''Meshari i Gjon Buzukut'' .Nuk iu kuptoj unë mjaft mire iu kam thene sikur leviz lumi dhe merrme vete diçka nga malet ashtu edhe popujt marrin diçka nga njeri tjetri.Në nje studim te bere dikur nga nje studius shqiptar kishte qindra e qindra fjale te ngjashme në mes shqipes dhe greqishtes por ai sdudius kurre nuk tha se greqishtja e ka prejardhjen nga shqipja apo anasjelltas.Askush deri tani nuk e ka vertetuar një gje te tille siç pretendoni ju.Nuk jane ca fjale te vetme sepse te tilla ka me qindra(nuk duhet harruar Çameria dhe Arvanitesit qe jetojnë ne greqi, ato flasin gjuhen e te pareve te tyre dhe teni besoj e kuptoni) ashtu siç po perdoren disa fjale greke se fundi në Shqiperi nga ardhja e emigranteve.I thashe te flisni mbi racizmin apo antishqiptarizmin grek ndaj shqiptareve keni shume te drejte por dua të iu kujtoj se popullu grek nuk eshte i teri i tille,jane qarqe te qaktuera ku spikat lobi Grek keru në Amerike ku sponzorizon në dem te çeshtjesh kombetere te Shqiptareve dhe si per tiu kujtua kryetari i ketij lobi është mik i Fatos Nanos dhe drekon shpesh në Korfuz me te dhe Ilir Meten.Nuk po bej me replika sepse është e kote riu mundesh mendjen disave te ''semure'' por në qoftese kane ndonje veper shkencora nga shkencaret e vertete ta dergojnë ne forum qe të na mbushin mendjen neve.Ndersa ju bashkefoles para meje po iu them se nuk e doni Shqiperine me shume se une.
Në pritje te vepres suaj shkencore...pershendetje Kallmeti

----------


## KinG_MousE

Pellazgu nga ate liber i kam marr une te gjitha keto  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bel ami

Libri me ideal per te mare vesh origjinen e gjuhes Shqipe eshte ai i Prof Shaban Demirajt,lexojeni dhe pastaj hajdeni ketu e ligjeroni.
Gjuha Shqipe ka edhe 70 gjegjes ne gjuhen Rumune,a eshte edhe rumanishtja bije e Shqipes?
Fakti qe shqipja dhe greqishtja ka shume fjale te ndersjellta tregon se keto gjuhe jane zhvilluar ne afersi me njera tjetren.
Me kete veretojme se te pare tane nuk jane ad Daket,as mizet,as ndonje grupim barinjsh,por jane fqinjet e Grekeve te lashte dhe nenshtetasit e Romes,pra Iliret.
Mjaftohuni me kete sepse po te vazhdoni me mediokritetin tuaj do na e nxirni edhe Eskilin nga Pogoni apo Zagorieja.

Ju fjalet e greqishtes se vjeter po i zbertheni ne gjuhen shqipe te sotme,.Greqishtja ka kaluar neper tre faza te zhvillimit te saj,dhe mendohet se edhe shqipja per vete vjetersine qe ka te kete pesuar mjaft ndryshime fonetikore,leksikore etj.
Pra kur ju nuk dini shqipen e vjeter,si mund te zbertheni greqishten e vjeter ne shqip?


ja libri i te vertetes dhe i bazuar mbi shkencen gjuhesore

----------


## ornament

Rumanishtja nga vete emri saj tregon qe eshte gjuhe ROMANE (Latine) po ashtu si spanjishtja, italishtja, portugezja, frengjishtja.
Neqofte se thuhet qe gjuha latine te jete formuar mbi bazat e shqipes, atehere gjuha rumune pa dyshim futet mbrenda.
Ato fjalet qe kemi njesoj jane çfare ka ngel nga Daket, qe pa dyshim i kishim kusherinj te larget, fakti qe Bukureshti, ka pase gjithnje nje komunitet te forte shqiptar, tregon diçka. Vete emri VLLEH do te thote VLLAH, pra qe rumunet jane vllaznit tane. Keshtu keta jane quajtur vone, shume kohe pas latinizimit te tyre, pikerisht sepse ata akoma rruanin shume trajta te njejta me ne.

Tani eshte e vertete, qe studime te tilla qe merren me krahasimet ndermjet gjuheve te ndryshme te vjetra, sidomos kur ne to ka doza te forta patriotizmi, i shokojne njerezit "me kembet ne toke". Per me teper kur studiuesi kerkon te te mbushe mendjen qe e ka zbuluar te verteten. 
Une mendoj qe ky eshte vetem fillimi, i cili kuptohet nga entuziazmi  i madh shpeshhere i kalon caqet e aresyes. Me kohe çdo gje do te marre forme.
Keto studime duke u mbeshtetur dhe me rezultate ne fusha te tjera te ekonomise, me vone do te behen me te besueshme dhe per tipat qe sot hezitojne ti besojne ato.

Tani Bel ami, kam nje pyetje per ty (do te doja nje pergjigje te studiuar, mgjs me thene te drejten nuk e pres nga ty), kjo eshte kjo:

Pse gjuha ndryshon dhe per sa kohe kryhet ky ndryshim (1000 vjet, 2000 vjet, 10000 vjet, apo me shume), sepse shohim qe frengjishtja per shembull s'ka ndryshuar nje grime nga viti 1000 deri me sot.
Atehere pse shqipja duhet te kete ndryshuar, çfare ka pase specifike ajo.
Mund ti referohesh per pergjigjen edhe librit qe postove qe mesa duket duhet te jete shume serioz dhe shkencor.

----------


## Bel ami

Megjithese nuk e meriton pergjigjen:

Pse nuk more shembull gjuhen Latine,qe para 2000 vjetesh ishte gjuha e Perandorise Romake.A jeton ajo gjuhe sot?
Italishtja e sotme eshte zhvillim i Latinishtes (apo i njerit prej dialekteve te saj),por jo Latinishtja e 2000 vjeteve.
Kushtet sociale bejne qe gjuha te pesoje ndryshime.
Gjuha Letrare,shkrirja e dialekteve,levizjet e popullsise,pushtimet,
hyrja e nocioneve te reja ne gjuhe etj.
Gjuhet kane dy lloj gramatikash,ate historiken dhe ate te sotmen.Kjo tregon qarte se ndryshimi i gramatikes sjell edhe zhvillimin e gjuhes ne nje stad me te ri.
Shiko anglishten qe po i largohet shume shkrimit me shqiptimin,mos ka qene e njejta situate edhe para 500 apo 1000 vjetesh?Dhe kjo e pare ne dy gjuhe me tradite te shkruar,imagjinoni ne gjuhe qe e kane traditen e te shkruarit shume te vone .

Lexo nje pjese nga Meshari,a mundesh ta kuptosh qarte ?

----------


## ornament

Bel Ami shiko nje pjese te mesharit me shpjegimet e nevojshme, jam kurrioz me dite fjalet qe kane dryshuar sot e kesaj dite. Une s'shoh te tilla.

Pasthënia e Mesharit


U Donih Gjoni, biri hi Bdek(1) Buzukut, tue u kujtuom(2) shumë herë se gluha jonëh nuk kish gjaa të endigluom(3) ensëh shkruomit shenjtë(4), ensëh dashunit(5) sëh botësë sanëh(6) desha dhe u fëdigunëh(7) për saa mujtah meh zdritunë pak mendetë e atyneh qi t'eh endiglonjinëh(8). 
E u'maa duotëh enbaronj veprënë teme. Endëh vjetët MDLIV njëhzet dit endëh mara zuna enfiill e enbarova endeh vjetët MDLV, endëh kallënduor V dit(9). E seh për fat nëh keshë kun enbëh endonjë vend fëjyem(10) u duoh tuk të jetëh fajtëh, aih qi tëh jetë maa hi ditëshin seh u' atah fajh u lus tah tajtojnëh(11) endë e mirë. 
Përseh nukë çuditem seh në paça fëjyem, këjo tueh klenëh maa e para vepër e fort e fështirëh për tëh vepëruom ëmbëh gluhët tanëh(12). Përseh ata qi shtamponjijnëh, kishinëh të madheh fëdigë e aqë nuk mund e qëllonjinë(13), se fajh të mos banjinë përseh përherë ëndajh tah nukë mundëh jeshëh u' tueh enbajtunëh njëh klishëh enbëh dyy anët mëh duhee mer shërbyem(14). 
E tash enfalëh gjithëveh e lutëni Zotnë ende për mua.

*) Ky fragment është marrë nga pasthënia e veprës së Buzukut. Në dallim nga tri dokumentët e para të shkruara në gjuhën shqipe, që ishin fjalë, fjali e fragmente të shkëputura, vepra e Buzukut është libri i parë i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe që njohim deri sot. Autori gjakovar, Gjon Kazazi, që e zbuloi i pari më 1740, kishte kopjuar një copë rituali e ia dërgoi në shenjë nderimi themeluesit të Seminarit Arbëresh të Palermos. Më vonë, peshkopi arbëresh i Sicilisë, Pal Skiroi (1866-1941), e rizbuloi më 1909 dhe nxori një fotokopje të të gjithë tekstit, bëri një studim për të, por nuk arriti ta botonte.
Një botim shkencor të plotë të veprës, të shoqëruar me një studim për gjuhën e Buzukut, e bëri gjuhëtari ynë i njohur Eqrem Çabej (1968).
1) Bdek - Benedekt
2) tue kujtuom - duke kujtuar, duke sjellë në mend
3) të endigluom - që dëgjohet (kuptohet)
4) ensëh shkruomit shenjtë - prej shkrimit të shenjtë, prej librave fetarë
5) ensëh dashunit - prej dashurisë
6) botësë sanëh - gjindjes, popullit tonë
7) me u fëdigunëh - mundur, lodhur
8) Në këta rreshta bie në sy jo vetëm qëllimi patriotik, por edhe
thjeshtësia e sinqeriteti me të cilët u drejtohet Buzuku lexuesve.
9) Duke u bazuar në këto data (autori shkruan me numra romakë), është pranuar nga të gjithë se vepra është botuar më 1555, megjithëse autori thotë "Tani unë dua ta përfundoj veprën time... e nisa me 20 mars 1554 dhe e mbarova me 5 janar 1555".
10) fëjyem - gabuar
11) tah trajtonjëh - ta ndreqë, ta rregullojë
Edhe një herë dukët thjeshtësia e autorit kur u kërkon ndjesë lexuesve për ndonjë gabim që mund të ketë shpëtuar, dhe u lutet që ku të jetë, ta ndreqin.
12) Nga ky pohim i autorit kuptohet se ai nuk njeh ndonjë vepër
tjetër të shkruar në gjuhën shqipe, prandaj është i ndrojtur
e nuk ka fort besim në punën e tij.
13) nuk mund e qëllonjinë - nuk mund ta qëllonin pa gabime, nuk
mund të mos e bënin pa gabime
14) Me këtë autori do të shfajsohet para lexuesit për gabimet që
mund të ketë vepra: se "ata qi shtamponjinë kishnë të madhe
fedigë" dhe ai s'mund t'u qëndronte gjithmonë pranë, sepse
mbante një "klishë" (kishë) dhe i duhej të shërbente në të dy
anët.


Shiko "mjeshtrin shqiperonjes" se çi punon fjales:

Fëjyem = Gabuar 

kete dyshen lart ti ma quan ndryshim te fjales ne shekuj. Ndersa une e quaj dy fjale te ndryshme.

FËJYEM = FYEM e ndjej veten te fyer. Gabim s'ka te beje fare, bile ka mundesi te mos jete shqip fare, por te vije nga frengjishtja ABIME = PRISH.
Tani ti ke te drejte po s'e dite foljen FYEJ s'ke si ta kuptosh qe flala eshte shqip.
Te kujtoj diçka tjeter, qe Buzuku u desh te shpiki kombinime per te nxjere sa me te qarta tingujt, sepse qe i pari. 
Gjithashtu shqip mund te shkruet me alfabetin arab, cirilik, hieroglifet kineze, ekrityren ebre, etj, etj. Ky muabet si ben fjalet qe te nderrojne kuptim.
Alfabeti eshte thjesht nje marreveshje, asgje tjeter.

----------


## DEBATIKU

Keto dy ditet e fundit kam kerkuar shume ne internet per sa i perket ceshtjes ne fjale. Te them te drejten sa here qe gjej nje pergjigje me krijohet nje tjeter pyetje ne koke.Por qe vura re dhe dicka qe me shqetesovi propaganda greko-serbe qe behet ne kurizin tone si popull per sa i perket prejardhjes dhe origjines tone.
A e dini se Piroja i epirit ka qene grek?
A e dini se populli shqipetar nuk ka egzistuar po u krijua nga turqit dhe serbet ne vitin 1912?
A e dini se iliret jene zhdukur si komb?
A e dini se geget jane serbe ?
Po ipoteza me qesharake behet mbi personalitetin e SKENDERBEHUT  ku edhe grket edhe serbet ne quajne si hajdute dhe se si ne u kemi mare personalitetin e Skenderbehut nga istorija e tyre kur ne nuk kemi ekzistuar si popull ndonjehere.
Por te gjitha keto po i them se na perkasin dhe se duhet te dime per historine tone dhe se si te pergjigjemi disa elementeve negatve dhe keqdashes si puna e ketyre.


Per sa i perket ceshtjes mendoj se mund te merni nje pergjigje te sakte ne kete faqe.

http://www.geocities.com/indoeurop/atree.html

----------


## harmonies

DEBATIK,
mos u mahnit, greket qe ne te vertete jane popullsi siriane e zhvendosur ne territorin e sotem te greqise, e kane te tere historine e tyre te vjedhur. Duke filluar nga perendite, te njohura si greke, emrat e te cilave nuk mund te shpjegohen me greqishten. Vendndodhja e  Trojes eshte spostuar qellimisht ne Azine Minor, per te fshehur dhe manipuluar te verteten. Troja duhet rigjetur! Historia duhet rishkruar. Ajo cka ti po gjen ne internet eshte hapi i fundit i finalizimit te kesaj vjedhjeje e shtremberimi gjigand. Shiptaret po perballen me historine e tyre te tjetersuar e pervetesuar prej ardhacakeve ne mijevjecare e per rrjedhim mbeten pa fjale.

----------


## armando2001

Kohet e fundit po lexoj nje liber mjaft interesant te titulluar "The Albanians. An Ethnic History from Prehistoric Times to the Present" pra "Shqiptaret. Nje Histori Etnike qe ne Kohet e Lashta e Deri Sot" nga Edwen E. Jacques , nje liber qe per mendimin tim duhet ta lexoje cdo shqiptar.

Autori shtjellon hollesishem vazhdimesine prejardhese nga Pellasget tek Iliret  tek arbereshet dhe se fundi Shqiptaret e sotem.

Ai duke u mbeshtetur tek shkrimtare te lashtesise si Herodoti, Strabo, ,Dionisi, Plini i vjetri, Hesoidi, Homeri,Sofokliu,Euripidi, Virgjili dhe shume te tjere qe kane shkruar mbi Pellasget thote se,  Pellasget ishin paraprires te Ilireve te cilet nga ana e tyre u paraprine Shqiptarve. Shkrimtari pohon se, sipas shkrimtareve te antikitetit, Pellasget shtriheshin ne te gjithe gadishullin e Ballkanit dhe  bregdetin Egje, madje deri ne brigjet e Detit Egje ne Azine e Vogel duke perfshire Trojen. Ata dhe gjuha e tyre konsideroheshin "barbare" term qe u jepej popujve jo-helene te antikitetit.  Ai i ben nje analize Iliades kryevepres se Homerit, ne te cilen del qarte se te gjithe personazhet si mbrojtesit dhe sulmuesit e Trojes jane Pellasge. Dmth si Akili dhe Hektori jane Pellasge te fiseve te ndryshme qe shpesh grindeshin per gjera nga me te voglat ne kete rast per nje grua po Pellasge, Helenen.(Kjo gridje nder-fisnore tek shqiptaret ka vazhduar e trashiguar me mijevjecare qe nga lashtesia, mesjeta gjate se ciles e dime cfare hoqi Skenderbeu te bashkonte fiset aristokrate shqiptare te kohes dhe ruhet akoma edhe sot nepermjet "hakmarrjes" apo "grindjeve te gjakut")   Homeri ne vepren e tij permend Akejte, Argivitet dhe Dananet (Achaeans, Argivites dhe Danaans) por ne asnje rresht te kesaj vepre nuk permend Aeolianet, Ionianet apo Doret qe jane edhe fiset qe themeluan qyteterimin Helen apo Grek sic  njihet ndryshe. Per tre te paret autori thote se, Homeri i ka identifikuar qarte si fise Pellasge, por gjithashtu shprehet se, shume historiane te sotem i identifikojne nje me Greket qe per autorin perben nje gabim shume te madh. Ai madje shprehet: "Sigurisht, historianet e lashtesise dinin ta benin kete dallim."

Sipas folklorit te tyre,  Greket i kane rrenjet me vone rreth vitit 800 p.e.s ne martesen e Deucalion me gruan e tij Phyrra nga bashkimi i te cileve lindi djali i tyre Heleni i cili me vone i dha emrin shtetit Hellas dhe pasardhesve te tij Helenet. Kjo mund te shpjegoje dhe arsyen pse Homeri nuk i ze ne goje Hellenet ose edhe fiset e vecanta te tyre gjate luftes se Trojes. Kjo lufte zhvillohej shume me heret rreth viteve 1250 p.e.s. Edhe nga historia dyndjet e fiseve greke, psh doreve fillojne rreth viteve 1200 p.e.s ne menyre sporadike dhe vetem rreth viteve 1100 p.e.s ato vendosen perfundimisht ne disa qytete ne territorin e Greqise se sotme duke bashkjetuar me shtresen Pellasge qe pushtuan te cilet me vone do ti asimilojne ne nje menyre ose ne nje tjeter. Duhet sqaruar se fiset greke ishin popuj Indo-Europiane qe depertuan ne veri dhe pastaj zbriten nga stepat e Rusise.


Ndersa per ne thote se fillimet duhet ti gjejme tek Qyteterimi Pellasg i Miceneve te lashte, qe lulezoi ne zemer te Greqise se sotme dhe qe u shkaterrua me dyndjen e fiseve Greke sidomos Doreve. 


Kjo e ben edhe me te lehte arsyetimin tone te metejshem. Perderisa ne , shqiptaret dhe gjuha jone Shqipja,  jemi pasardhes te drejtperdrejte te Pellasgeve,  dhe emrat qe permend "KinG MousE" ne hapjen e kesaj teme, ne baze te Homerit dhe shume shkrimtareve te tjere te lashtesise jane emra  personash, zoterash dhe vendesh Pellasge, atehere eshte krejt e natyrshme qe ato te shpjegohen vetem me ane te Shqipes si e vetmja pasardhese direkte e gjuhes se vjeter Pellasge. 

Pra duhet shpjeguar mire se emrat e Akilit, Patroklit, Hektorit, Paridit, Agamemnonit, Menelaut, Zeusit, Athines, Apollonit etj, personazhe te Iliades dhe mitologjise "Greke" ne fakt jane emra dhe personazhe Pellasge te mitologjise "Pellasgike" qe me vone greket i adoptuan dhe u dhane permbajtje me njerezore (Shume nga perendite pellasge psh Athina nuk kishin forme njerezore. Forma e gruas me armature ju dha me vone nga Hellenet, pra Greket.

Homeri vete eshte shume e ngjashme te kete qene Pellasg, pasi shkruajti me aq pasion per kulturen pellasge. Nga ana tjeter autori edhe emrin e Homerit e shpjegon me ane te Shqipes pasardhes te Pellasgishtes. Dihet qe Homeri ishte i verber dhe nga kjo mund te kete rrjedhur emri Homer (Ho i mjer pra O i Mjere) ne shenje keqardhjeje per fatkeqsine e tij.

Greqishtja si ajo e vjeter po ashtu edhe e reja jane  gjuhe qe megjithese kane huazuar nga gjuha Pellasge, ashtu sic ka huazuar Shqipja nga gjuhet Greke, Latine Sllave etj,  jane krejt te vecanta nga Pellasgishtja.

Per me teper gjuha Shqipe dhe Armenishtja jane te vetmet gjuhe moderne qe, megjithese rrjedhin nga nje gjuhe e pergjithshme nga ku rrjedhin te gjitha gjuhet, e quajtur Indo-Europiane, nuk kane asnje gjuhe tjeter ndermjetese nga e cila rrjedhin.


Me dyndjen e Doreve nje pjese e Pellasgeve  nga shume vende te Greqise emigruan ne drejtimin Veri-Perendim duke u vendosur ne Epir. Maqedonia dhe Epiri ishin dy pika te tjera kryesore te qytetrimit Pellasg qe nuk kishin aspak lidhje gjaku me Greket, perkundrazi kishin lidhje gjaku mes tyre dhe me Iliret si mbetje te shtreses Pellasge. Aleksandri i madh ishte Pellasg dhe nuk u besonte aspak Grekeve.  Ne rradhet e ushtrise se tij mendohej se mund te ishin vetem 600 Greke nga 35 000 ushtare, pjesa dermuese e te cileve ishte Pellasge (Maqedonase, Ilire dhe Epiriote) dhe Thrake. Ai me kete numer relativisht te vogel ushtaresh  luftoi dhe fitoi kunder forcave Persiane prej qindra mijera vetesh ndermjet te cileve edhe rreth 35 000 mercenare Grek. 


Nje kuriozitet tjeter qe shtjellohet ne kete liber jane toponimet e vendeve te ndryshme. Nga historia dime se te shperngulurit nga nje vend, kur arrinin ne nje vend te ri i ngjisnin ketij te fundit emrin e vendit nga ku ishin shperngulur.

Keshtu psh. Troja u ndertua nga Dardanus dhe ne fillim quhej Dardania. Po keshtu quhej ne lashtesi edhe Kosova. Ka shume mundesi qe nje pjese e trojaneve te kene emigruar drejt perendimit dhe e kane quajtur token e re, si ate qe lane pas, pra Dardania.

Po keshtu Maqedonia ne lashtesi njihej si Emathia(E madhja -The great). Nje pjese e popullsise se shperngulur nga Maqedonia u vendos ne nje krahine te Shqiperise se sotme te cilen e quajten Mathias ose Mat per nder te tokes qe lane pas.


Ne kete liber ka aq shume per historine tone saqe as ne vete nuk mund ta kishim imagjinuar ndonjehere, prandaj ju bej thirrje te gjitheve qe ta lexoni per t'u njohur me mire me historine, kulturen dhe traditat tona ne shekuj.

----------


## KinG_MousE

Eshte nje liber tjeter qe flet per prejardhjen e gjuhes shqipe "Iliret flasin shqip, shqiptaret flasin ilirisht" Ky liber ka shume shpjegime edhe per temen qe greqishtja e ka prejardhjen nga shqipja.

----------

